# Housing logistics of moving to rent



## caju (May 11, 2015)

We are planning on moving to Portugal next year. We have EU passports. The plan is a 3-month short-term rental on arrival (airbnb or similar) during which time we will register at the câmara, get our NIFs, etc. and start searching for a long-term rental (by going to local imobiliárias). We have enough savings to pay 6-12 months up front if need be.

Problem is, I keep reading that we need proof of address for many things (to register? to get an NIF?), and I don't understand how we get that when we're staying in an airbnb/holiday rental? Any ideas?


----------

